# Add a "Gator" or "Atomic" blade to my Toro Super Recycler? (UPDATE-YES)



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

As I mentioned in a previous post, I am dismayed to learn that my new Toro SR m# 20383 w/blade brake clutch (Spin-Stop) is manufactured WITHOUT a key component - the "accelerator". All other Toro SR models have the accelerator. The Toro images at their site show the m# 20383 with the accelerator.

I am a performance driven kind of guy. I raced competitive motorsport years ago, have mod'ed up a couple of sportscars and so on. So because my new Toro SR lacks the accelerator, I'm looking to regain the mulching performance that believe it lacks without the part I mentioned. Sure, this particular SR version mulches good, but I want great, not good. That's what I paid $600 for.

So I am looking for info and answers about a blade switch/improvement. I have searched here and on Google and am getting conflicting answers. Some say a Gator or Atomic blade will fit, others not so. Some say a blade switch improves some mower functions, but reduces others.

I'm so bugged by the lack of this 'accelerator' that I may request a refund from Toro, I would then buy either a Toro SR with the Honda engine or a top of the line Honda mower as a replacement.

I look forward to the brain-trust here at TLF giving their input on my little dilemma - thanks

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

UPDATE - YES, the Toro 'Atomic' blade mounts and run just fine on a SR, even with Spin-Stop mechanism.
See Photos:













Now I own a Toro ATOMIC Super Recycler. Look out grass and Fall leafs!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Provided you purchased locally I would just take it back and express your dissatisfaction!


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

From what I understand, the accelerator and the stock blade are what make the SR such a superior mulcher. I don't think it would work as well with a different blade.

Honestly if I were you, I'd try to return it and go for the base model 21381. It's what I bought and the mulching is absolutely fantastic.

How is the mulching on yours? I don't know how vital the accelerator is to the performance. I believe the wedges on the deck are very important.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I see your edit. How is it mulching? Let us know.

I would wonder if the suction while bagging or discharging will suffer with that blade vs the stock blade. Maybe if it mulches well, you use the atomic blade for mulching and the stock one for bagging and side discharging.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Is there no room to add the accelerator?

What part # for the atomic blade?


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> Is there no room to add the accelerator?
> 
> What part # for the atomic blade?


Yes, no room to fit in the accelerator part because Spin-Stop mech fills the area where the accelerator would normally go.

Here is the info from the Home Depot online page that I used to buy the Atomic blade today:

This 21 in. Replacement Blade keeps your lawn mower in peak performance. The blade is designed for a high-quality cut and long-lasting durability. The Tri-Cut steel blade cuts your lawn finer for easier mulching and bagging.

Fits select Toro 21-inch mowers 2018 and newer, as well as Lawn-Boy mower model years 2005 and newer
High-quality, sharp 21 in. replacement blade for a superior cut
Contains rust prevention oil coating
Includes 1 replacement blade (Part # 108-0954-03)
Genuine Toro part
Easy to replace


----------



## J2D (May 3, 2020)

Really appreciative of OP for this article. It lays out the issue I've had with my 20383.

I've had my Toro 20383 now for five years. I upgraded from a basic Toro Recycler that I had. In the upgrade, I was hoping that the poor mulching that I had with the basic Recycler would be a thing of the past on the Super Recycler. Unfortunately, that's not been my experience.

I've tried using various sprays (Teflon, Slip Plate, Pam, etc) on my deck to try and prevent grass from sticking (as recommended by the dealer), along with cleaning it regularly. Dealer also mentioned my grass might be too wet (regardless of rain or watering, I have the same issues), I ended up trying a Gator G3 blade. The Gator blade was an improvement, but poor mulching remains, and it seems to get worse each year. It's frustrating for a $600/mower.

My father let me borrow his Honda with the VersaMow system, and wow, what a difference in mulching...so much better.

I was curious if anyone had any other thoughts about trying to get out any additional performance on this mower. Is the Toro Atomic blade much better than the Gator?


----------



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

I know this was an old post that was reserected, but to the original poster....the commercial Toro mowers rock essentially the same deck system and they lack the "accelerator".

Now not the same at all but my dad used a 2 stroke lawnboy for 20? years and they too had a stock accelerator. He bagged only and found the cut and bagging was better without it. He wasn't much for striping and removed the black plastic drag Matt too since again, it seemed to effect the final cut and appearance. Again this was just my father and his personality preferences.

Now I had purchased a used super recycler that didn't have the accelerator and it mulched well IMHO.

Plenty of professionals on lawnsite remove the accelerator and kickers on the super recyclers and the commericals if they are mostly forced to mulch cut damp grass due to routing or weather.

Mulch cutting will typically never have the same cut quality as bagged/side discharge (literally sucking the grass blades to stand up and then cut as the air moves from under the deck out to the bag or side shoot like a traditional carpent vacuum).

I also owned a snapper with the four point ninja blade. That mulched terribly due to over processing. (Four cutting surfaces with no where for them to go or the air to escape turned cuttings into soup).

Mulch cutting, again....requires dry grass blades and minimal leaf blade removal to provide the best cut.

I find the super recyclers and commerical Toro's tend to be a good compromise between not cut enough and over processing of clippings.

Most thick turf inherently is going to contain a lot of moisture in the blades themselves and also should keep the soil moist due to lack of sun and less air movement.

Long story short, I highly doubt the lack of accelerator will impact much. A larger impact is the space taken up by the BBC which effects air flow and total deck volume for mulching. That's why serious mulch mow guys prefer Toro zone start mowers with no BBC /spin stop.

Every mower in production so far is some kind of compromise. The performance of side discharge and bagging is inherently different than mulching performance. You have to pick what's best for your situation.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm guessing that's why Toro sells the high lift bagging blade as a separate item. Most of us are recycling (why else would you buy the super recycler), but if you're going to have the best possible experience bagging, you probably want the other blade. I'm thinking about trying one out over the winter when I get a lot of oak tree leaves dropping. There's a limit to how much brown mulch I can tolerate before I feel the need to bag.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

I always mulch except for the dire situations where bagging is necessary. In that case I have no problem swapping the stock blade back on. However, for 95% of use, will the Toro atomic blade improve the mulching over the stock? It sure did wonders improving the mulching of my Recycler. This would not be for a spin stop equipped model like the OP. This would either be the base Toro motor or the Honda motor SR.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Once upon a time Toro sold units that were Super Recycler build quality but optimized for bagging. Enter the SR4 Super Bagger. My FIL still has one, I like it except that the Honda engine has a finicky carb.

It has mulched very well too. I dug out the mulch plug and mowed my winter PRG with it last year.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Is there a reason it says 2018 and newer for Toro's? I have a 2008-09 super recycler with blade stop that I would like a new blade for. The original and the atomic blade have 3 holes for mounting so what's the differnece?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

One inch in length… Maybe?


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> As I mentioned in a previous post, I am dismayed to learn that my new Toro SR m# 20383 w/blade brake clutch (Spin-Stop) is manufactured WITHOUT a key component - the "accelerator". All other Toro SR models have the accelerator. The Toro images at their site show the m# 20383 with the accelerator.
> 
> I am a performance driven kind of guy. I raced competitive motorsport years ago, have mod'ed up a couple of sportscars and so on. So because my new Toro SR lacks the accelerator, I'm looking to regain the mulching performance that believe it lacks without the part I mentioned. Sure, this particular SR version mulches good, but I want great, not good. That's what I paid $600 for.
> 
> ...


arg, do you have a link to the blade you used?


----------

